# Shot glasses...



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Any links for some nice lined shot glasses please....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/espresso-shot-vessels/shot-glass-2oz-lined

Personally id measure by weight not volume and use a nice espresso cup to keep it warm and drink from ....


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Barista-Supplies.html


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, will be doing it by weight, in which case suppose I don't really need shot glasses, anything on the scales will do?

But if I do use a shot glass I presume I need 2, one under each 'spout' of the PF?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you have a double spout ,some PF you can unscrew and use a single spout on . The coffeehit site also have a rattleware shot pot on there .

If measuring by weight then don't worry about the volume , a nice thick walled espresso cup will keep it warmer and feels nice to drink from.

A nice tulip espresso cup will probably be wide enough to catch espresso from under both spouts


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can recommend the RW shot pot or espresso cup. I mainly use a cup as I tend to use the scales more than volume


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, I looked at the RW shot pot...looks good.

PF has 2 spouts, so I think I will just use a cup and measure the weight.

Might need something made of glass tho' as I am just starting out and will want to 'see' all the coffee!


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Actually it was the 'Shot Pitcher' I quite liked:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-3oz-shot-pitcher

Doesn't say what the diameter is though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not marked but nice to watch a shot in.

Can be used for piccolo after

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/duralex-picardie-90ml-3oz


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Perfect! Thank you!

That's just what I need to watch the shot.

(Hopefully that'll be wide enough to 'catch' two spouts and not too tall!!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

From memory should just be wide enough to catch 6.25 cm wide


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Spot on. Just grabbed one...

Thanks for the help...


----------



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi. I'm looking for two shot glasses, I got some from Starbucks that had a band around them that was nice because you wouldn't burn your fingers when putting them in your mug. I like two shot glasses, but want to find some that are heat resistant to the touch. Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How about these

http://www.habitat.co.uk/bodum-set-of-small-double-walled-glass-tumbler/-//fcp-product/209581?_$ja=cgid:9616517529|tsid:55674|cid:178869489|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:41049698049|rnd:10977781491743402431|dvc:t|adp:1o1&gclid=CLHezYuP-7wCFSfmwgodNkoAFQ


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The only trouble with the double walled Bodum stuff is that it is very fragile and breaks quite easily


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've got a pair of these I'm not using. No box but perfect condition. Let me know if you're interested. DB


----------

